# blazheirio889 vs Lilycolo



## TruetoCheese (Mar 14, 2015)

[size=+2]*blazheirio889 vs Lilycolo*[/size]



> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*blazheirio889's active squad*

 *Eledancia* the female Gardevoir <Trace> @ Leftovers
 *Phalanx* the male Cradily <Suction Cups> @ Big Root
 *Mercury* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Adamantite* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg
 *Acharide* the male Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kreskin* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Meihua* the female Mienfoo <Inner Focus>
 *Brainfart* the female Whismur <Soundproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Palladion* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ouranos* the male Amaura <Refrigerate>


*Lilycolo's active squad*

 *Bumblethree* the female Combee <Honey Gather>
 *闇 (Yami)* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cynderella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician>
 *Mabus* the male Flaaffy <Static>
 *Corpolub* the female Luvdisc <Hydration>
 *Prince* the male Furfrou (Kabuki Trim) <Fur Coat> @ Silk Scarf
 *Krystal* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Iwawock* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Iron Ball
 *Spirit* the female Lotad <Swift Swim>

*By the will of the RNG:*
-blazheirio889 sends out
-Lilycolo sends out and commands
-blazheirio889 commands
-ALL YOUR CONDITIONALS ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow that was fast.

I think I'll send out Meihua. Poor girl's been on my active squad for so long without seeing battle.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 14, 2015)

I WANT MY KIRLIA! 

and also the only way I could ever win this is with type shenanigans, and also I have many conditionals of doom options with ralts

*Krystal*, baby, let's go.

First, *subs* always seem to go well for us, so put up a *big one.* Then, *spam our favorite move, Psychic.* Get in her mind and have fun hurting her brain! 

If you're taunted first move, more *Psychic!*

If you can't hit her at any time disregarding sub's, *calm mind.*

And trust me, we'll get into the fun stuff later. Let's just have a somewhat vanilla first round to get warmed up.

*Big Substitute/Psychic~Psychic/Calm Mind~Psychic/Calm Mind*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, my name is Blazhy and I am a sneaky bastard. I'm sorry for inflicting this on you Lilycolo.

Kreskin, start by *Snatch*ing that Substitute. Then, while Krystal is futilely Psychicing away at you, boost up a bit with *Calm Mind*, and finish up with some solid damage by throwing a *Shadow Ball* at Krystal.

*Snatch ~ Calm Mind ~ Shadow Ball*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 15, 2015)

It was a quiet morning by the Challenge Board, what with various trainers were meddling about around the postings. Quiet is a subjective term, and by Asber standards, it was pretty quiet. Armed with sharpies, and some with white-out (and other branded variants), they flocked to the posts and fiddled with damage caps, battlers and refs. Some sat on a bench nearby, colloquially known as the Benching Bench; where one would modify their squad.

A trainer christened blazheirio889 sidled up to the board, a crumpled piece of parchment in her hand. As she pulled a thumbtack out of the woodwork a green disc with a notch cut into it flung by her hand. The parchment shot off and lazed downwards in arcing curves towards another female trainer. Lilycolo took one look at the paper, very quickly, of course, and threw it at the nearby ref-in-training.

The post, like a binding contract, struck the poor ref in the face and they were magically teleported to the central stadium. Lilycolo wasted no time in sending out the fastest Pokemon in the west. She did it so quickly- in fact- that she sent out her Ralts by mistake. Krystal shrugged in response before Lilycolo could, using her precognitive capabilities as smugly as possible.

blazheirio889 was nowhere to be seen. Or so you would think. Two shapes leapt off the ceiling, they had been hanging there like NINJAS. People reputed for being extremely sneaky. So sneaky that Lilycolo hadn’t even seen bluzzy send out her Pokemon, a Mienfoo that was idly pawing at the ground. 

*Round One*


*Lilycolo*
Oo

Krystal
Female Ralts [Synchronize]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"~_~"_
*Big Substitute/Psychic~Psychic/Calm Mind~Psychic/Calm Mind *

* blazheirio889*
Oo

Meihua
Female Mienfoo [Inner Focus]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"liek ninja i is thief in night"_
*Snatch~Calm Mind~Shadow Ball *​

Bluzzy began the battle with a whisper, a series of incredibly SNEAKY orders to her Pokemon. The Mienfoo appeared to understand and slyly crouched down on four legs and tenses her muscles in apprehension. If Krystal had tried to peek at her mind to find out what was up, she would’ve found she couldn’t, and that may have raised a red flag. Of course, Meihua was much too sneaky for that. Krystal stubby little arms bobbed in a shrug and she started rippling her consciousness. The Ralts mimicked her own thoughts about everything and everyone until they were like a second voice in her head. She clumped the thoughts together and added some mental fluff to them, they had to look plush and presentable, after all. With a shrill cry she thrust them outwards, into a shape familiar to a ra- what. It was there! She could see it in her mind, where did it go…? She didn’t even sense it being stolen! There was just a gaping hole in her mind where the thoughts had been focused.

On the other side of the field Meihua cackled in a very un-Mienfoo way, as if a muzzle was clamping up and down in raucous laughter. Sneakily. A toothy grin spread across her lips, she was so sneaky she could steal the thoughts from a psychic type! Mwahahaha! So happy was Meihua that she didn’t notice the small scars that had formed on her paws from snatching the substitute. Thievery has its toll, no crime goes unpunished. Though this wasn't apparent to Meihua, the cackling had cleared her mind of all distracting thoughts, only the laughter ringing happily about in her head. She raised a paw to wipe away a tear and then fell to the floor in a heap of maddened guffawing. Krystal stared at the Mienfoo, and its companion plushie, in confusion. 

At last, Meihua ceased her merriment and stood up once again. The cackling had cleared her mind, and she felt much more at peace now. She uprighted herself, and stood with her fists balled up on her waist, beside her plushie.

Krystal narrowed her mind’s eye at her opponent, how were there suddenly two of them? One of them looked awfully plush and fluffy. Her mind’s eyebrow furrowed, but her trainer relented. Although she sagged slightly at the orders, she did agree that clearing one’s mind was the best course of action. Yes, her little mind-teddy was stolen. Yes, it was her opponent’s now. Yes, it was actually pretty big and not really that little. She huffed, pretending to breathe out these conflicting thoughts. It worked, and her fidgeting and stammering ceased. Now content, she began to sway in the milky stream of placid thoughts. The raging currents of distractive intrusions stemmed for now.

Meihua’s lips pursed, her smirk now lost. Why was Krystal so…calm? Did she not see what just happened? I- I took her teddy! Her thought-teddy thing that was actually kind of big and now my jaw kind of hurts! But still! She’s taunting me, of course. Swaying like a serene…tree or something. How dare she, I am the calmer one!

With a snarl, Meihua dropped her hands to her sides and unhinged her jaw. Out from the Mienfoo’s snout shot a wailing ball covered in swathes of purple. The Ralts, swaying contentedly, didn’t quite notice the pain as the screaming, gaseous sphere smacked into her forehead. There was an audible thump, and a few seconds later she winced as the dulled pain finally racked her brain. It threw off her sway. Krystal paused, quivering in anger. Meihua growled and backed off to behind her plush substitute. She bared her fangs in a wide grin, quite unlike a Mienfoo. The shadow of the massive plushie, as if in response, fell on Meihua; darkening her already sinister expression. Krystal stood stock still, then began to sway once more. Meihua lifted an eyebrow. She was trying to be calmer than her…? That could _not_ happen. She began to yip and bark, trying to dissuade Krystal from trying to be better than her. Krystal continued to wobble, soothed by her thoughts.



*Lilycolo*
Oo

Krystal
Female Ralts [Synchronize]
Health: 88% | Energy: 86%
Condition: +2 Sp. Atk, +2 Sp. Defense
_"WAT NO I AM THE CALMER "_
*Big Substitute SNATCHED~Calm Mind~Calm Mind *

* blazheirio889*
Oo

Meihua
Female Mienfoo [Inner Focus]
Health: 80% | Energy: 81%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense. Has a Substitute(20%).
_"NO ME. I IS CALMER THAN THOU."_
*Snatched BIG Substitute~Calm Mind~Shadow Ball *​
*Calculations:*
Krystal’s Health:
100% - 12 (Shadow Ball) = 88%
Krystal’s Energy:
100% – 10 (BIG Substitute) – 2 (Calm Mind) – 2 (Calm Mind) = 86%

Kreskin’s Health:
100% - 20 (LARGE Substitute) = 80%
Kreskin’s Energy:
100% - 12 (2+ 10, Snatched MASSIVE Sub)) – 2 (Calm Mind) – 5 (Shadow Ball) = 81%

*Rolls:*
Shadow Ball: Crit Roll (43/100), NO CRIT.


*Notes:*
-I took “can’t hit” as literally cannot damage her, immunity being a subset of that. If you had said _can’t target_, I would’ve let the Psychics fly into oblivion.
-Krystal had to prepare the move to be Snatched, at which point Meihua SNEAKILY GRABBED IT AWAY HOW COULD SHE, so I’d assume Krystal would use the energy to produce a sub, and deducted as such.
-Reffed Snatch as having a base cost of 2%, and then added the cost of the Snatched move.
-Shadow Ball had no net change in damage, since both of 'em were Calmed up one notch.
-I took a few descriptive liberties with Calm Mind, as reffing that the same way three times would be really boring. And Zorua Mienfoo being tricksters, they would feel more at ease if they were mischievous, sneaky buggers, right? Right?
-Trying out past tense prose, tell me how it works out.
-The only descriptors you two have are sneaky and fast, respectively. And that is all you will ever have, if I'm still in reffin' power. On that note: 

-bluzzy sneakily posts her orders.
-Lily quickly responds with her orders.
-I ref once I get this contract off my face.
-SUMMON THE CONDITIONALS


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 17, 2015)

So, closing this out. I'm not sure how the prizes would work in this situation, since I've already gotten half winnings for the previous ref test battle, but just posting this here:

-Lilypad gets $20 for winning, Krystal gets 1 EXP and 1 Happiness
-blazheirio889 gets nothin', Kreskin the Zorua would have gotten 2 EXP and 1 Happiness
-I get $15?

Honestly, I don't want to close this out yet, so I'm not doing so on the App. Mainly because it's just the first round and maybe another elite ref could come in and take over? If not, I'll close it up and we can go through the motions again...

Consider this a placeholder.


----------

